# This Should Settle The Dorset Vs Devon Debate



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

Devon, around midday yesterday








Dorset, an hour or so later


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 1, 2009)

The Dorset coast seems to have a weird micro-climate. I've been there many times and experienced great weather when it's been grey and dreary elsewhere.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Then:






Later:






Both shit.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

It's God smiling on his favourite county.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

cornwall's better than both anyway...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 1, 2009)

That fog is lovely.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 1, 2009)

Somerset is much nicer though


----------



## strung out (Sep 1, 2009)

i was camping in devon yesterday. if i'd known dorset was so sunny i would have headed on over


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i was camping in devon yesterday. if i'd known dorset was so sunny i would have headed on over



yeh, we wasted* a couple of days on a fogbound hill and mere minutes away it was baking hot and gorgeous.


(* we _were _wasted for a couple of days, truth be told  )


----------



## Kevicious (Sep 1, 2009)

Having just been camping in gale force winds on Lundy Island, I can only agree with the above post.

And don't try and tell me that Lundy is a separate entity - it's clearly just a bit of Devon biscuit that got dunked in the Bristol Channel for a few seconds too long...


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 1, 2009)

wiskey said:


> Somerset is much nicer though


Six fingers rather than seven?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

Somerset is second only to Dorset. Hampshire is evil, and Wiltshire dull


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

And Cornwall is obviously part of France


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Devon, around midday yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"you shall reap what you sow"

oh okay. if reaping what we sow ends up with gorgeous sun, sea and, erm, "sand" then so be it


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> yeh, we wasted* a couple of days on a fogbound hill and mere minutes away it was baking hot and gorgeous.
> 
> 
> (* we _were _wasted for a couple of days, truth be told  )



I think we would have all died in our tents if sunday had been hot and sunny


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2009)

Luckily I am going to Dorset on holiday next week 

Peter Gabriel is one of those men that was dorky in his youth but got sexier as he got older. Thought I'd share that with you.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2009)

Devon has had so much rain this summer. It's been a real soggy one. Were you on the Blackdown Hills? They are always foggy.

I have been to Dorset 4 times this year for 4 seperate holidays. I like it - although the actual coast and countryside isn't quite as varied and interesting as Devon. On all 4 holidays we got a fair bit of rain though. Also the east side of it is very Hampshiresque - which is a definate minus. It all starts to look like the south east - busy roads dotted with garages and car showrooms.

Somerset is fairly rubbish however. Flat with weird looking villages and really, really grim towns, and terrible beaches.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 3, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Also the east side of it is very Hampshiresque - which is a definate minus. It all starts to look like the south east - busy roads dotted with garages and car showrooms.



The very east side of Dorset IS Hampshire, whatever the bastards behind the 1974 boundary revisions might try and tell us


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have holidayed in both, and I say DORSET


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2009)

Dorset - some lovely beaches. Nice coast. Some pretty bits inland. Some ok towns. Other than that - there isn't really that much there.

Devon has Exmoor and Dartmoor. The Atlantic Coast, the South Hams, loads more nice little villages and towns. The southern coast. Nice beaches.

I like both. And as I said, I have and will holiday in Dorset again. But I don't think it really has nearly as much to offer as Devon.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 3, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Luckily I am going to Dorset on holiday next week



I made a mistake. We are going to Devon instead *sigh*


----------



## gosub (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## El Jefe (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2009)

You can get them ^ in Dorset too gosub!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Dorset - some lovely beaches. Nice coast. Some pretty bits inland. Some ok towns. Other than that - there isn't really that much there.
> 
> Devon has Exmoor and Dartmoor. The Atlantic Coast, the South Hams, loads more nice little villages and towns. The southern coast. Nice beaches.
> 
> I like both. And as I said, I have and will holiday in Dorset again. But I don't think it really has nearly as much to offer as Devon.



now i am confused about the issue, my earlier certainty has gone


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Devon, around midday yesterday
> 
> <picture>
> 
> ...



The pictures should really have been taken at the same time for the comparison to be a fair one.

Invalid thread.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2009)

We were talking about this holiday to a mutual friend and before we mentioned any more, she had identified the campsite and location on the Devon/Dorset borders.

Apparently it's a bit of a local weather weird spot, renown for that foggy shit. Didn't bloody mention that on the campsite website, did they?


----------



## gosub (Sep 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You can get them ^ in Dorset too gosub!



Dorset cream teas Google results 61,300
Devon cream teas Google results 177,000


----------



## gosub (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you live in Devon?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> The pictures should really have been taken at the same time for the comparison to be a fair one.
> 
> Invalid thread.



<gutted>


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> <gutted>





Poor you.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

gosub said:


> Dorset cream teas Google results 61,300
> Devon cream teas Google results 177,000



cornwall cream teas gets you 168,000 results, I've had some very nice cream teas in cornwall tbf


----------



## gosub (Sep 3, 2009)

No canals. Grew up in Hampshire if that helps clarify things


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

gosub said:


> No canals. Grew up in Hampshire if that helps clarify things



not really, i grew up in Somerset, not sure that clarifies things either, although they did oust Bath from Somerset in the 70s   but brought in back a few years ago


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2009)

Dorset is nice because it's essentially a Devonised version of Hampshire and Wiltshire.


[/wind up]


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


>




Is that the one that goes "Imagine all the farmers, saving all the hay", I remember running away from that.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, as Devon is obviously God's Own County and Devonians are His Chosen People (beware of imitations such as the dreaded 'Yorkshire') it's obvious that Devon will win, hands down.

And, as a Dartmoor native myself, I ca safely say that Dartmoor is right up there among the country's most desirable places to set up home.

Devon: It's Not For Emmets.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 3, 2009)

How hard will all this stuff be to access from portsmouth, transport wise?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 3, 2009)

As I've just moved back to Devon, I'm well happy if everyone wants to fuck off to Dorset for holidays.

Fooking hell bank holidays are bad enough with all the cornish traffic so yeah please go and get some sun in dorset.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> And, as a Dartmoor native myself, I ca safely say that Dartmoor is right up there among the country's most desirable places to set up home.......



....... if you're a mass murdering inbred.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 3, 2009)

out of interest what was the debate that's getting settled


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> out of interest what was the debate that's getting settled



It's just a chip on Geoff's shoulder.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> It's just a chip on Geoff's shoulder.



no, it's a bit of fun. And you're becoming more tiresome with every passing day


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> no, it's a bit of fun. And you're becoming more tiresome with every passing day



One mans' bit of fun is another man's tiresome drivel.

And vice versa, you moaning cunt.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> you moaning cunt.



oh the irony


you're a one-note, one-trick bore.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 3, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> ....... if you're a mass murdering inbred.



Well, it's a hobby.


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> oh the irony
> 
> 
> you're a one-note, one-trick bore.



You need to lighten up a bit mate. Must be getting old or something. X


----------



## big eejit (Sep 3, 2009)

Cornwall and Dorset piss me off cos they seem set up to fleece visitors of every penny. I remember stopping at a pub in Wiltshire on the way home from Dorset. Such a relief to get a decent pint and lunch without paying an arm and a leg to some Dorset rip off merchant.


----------



## gosub (Sep 3, 2009)

Alright my lovar, is potentially a far freindlier greeting than alright me dears.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Cornwall and Dorset piss me off cos they seem set up to fleece visitors of every penny. I remember stopping at a pub in Wiltshire on the way home from Dorset. Such a relief to get a decent pint and lunch without paying an arm and a leg to some Dorset rip off merchant.



Not wanting to continue the Devon vs Dorset fun/sport/nonsense - but I did notice that Dorset prices and pubs were a fair bit more than round here.


Mr Bombscare - you back in sunny Tiverton?


----------



## Looby (Sep 3, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Not wanting to continue the Devon vs Dorset fun/sport/nonsense - but I did notice that Dorset prices and pubs were a fair bit more than round here.
> 
> 
> Mr Bombscare - you back in sunny Tiverton?



I go to Exeter a bit with work and I think it's quite expensive.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 4, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Dorset - some lovely beaches. Nice coast. Some pretty bits inland. Some ok towns. Other than that - there isn't really that much there.
> 
> Devon has Exmoor and Dartmoor. The Atlantic Coast, the South Hams, loads more nice little villages and towns. The southern coast. Nice beaches.
> 
> I like both. And as I said, I have and will holiday in Dorset again. But I don't think it really has nearly as much to offer as Devon.



Dorset has Monkey World to offer so you can stick Devon up your arse .


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2009)

Dorset has loads to do for free   You dont have to spend money, if youre prepared to look for yourself, and not do the tourist route.

The Purbecks, Cranborne Chase, Kimmeridge and Dancing Ledge, Wareham Forest, all knock the spots off Dartmoor....

My sister lives in Cornwall and seems to have rain all the time.  Its been rather fun comparing cloudage with her this summer.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 4, 2009)

madamv said:


> Dorset has loads to do for free


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

madamv said:


> Dorset has loads to do for free   You dont have to spend money, if youre prepared to look for yourself, and not do the tourist route.
> 
> The Purbecks, Cranborne Chase, Kimmeridge and Dancing Ledge, Wareham Forest, all knock the spots off Dartmoor....
> 
> My sister lives in Cornwall and seems to have rain all the time.  Its been rather fun comparing cloudage with her this summer.



As I said - I like both. Dorset does have some nice places. But in scale, scope and variety I don't think Dorset can match Devon. Isle of Purbeck is lovely. But less than half the size of Exmoor. Cranbourne Chase is also a scenic and pleasant area - but no nicer than the South Hams, with less nice villages and towns. Dancing Ledge and surrounding coast is up there with the best bits of English coastline - but easily matched by the south Devon coast. I've not been to Wareham Forest - but I can't believe for a minute that it can compete with Dartmoor which is almost 400 square miles and has examples of ancient cloud forest.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 4, 2009)

Devon has filthy poisonous soil


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Devon has filthy poisonous soil


That'd be the sheep shit.


----------



## Spion (Sep 4, 2009)

I kind of prefer Dorset, but that's for a variety of reasons - childhood holidays/familiarity mostly. 

Having said that, Idaho's probably right that Devon's got more than Dorset in many ways, but then it probably helps if you spend a lot of time there. Dorset packs some stunning scenery into some very (road-)accesible areas, whereas my abiding impression of Devon is of endless journeys on narrow lanes. Some beautiful places when you get to the end of them, it just seems to take ages to get there


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 4, 2009)

Dorset is beautiful where ever you go
And the rain in the summertime
Makes the wurzel bush grow
And it's pleasant to sit in the thunder and the hail
With your girlfriend
On a turnip clamp, to hear the sweet nightingale


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2009)

Idaho said:


> As I said - I like both. Dorset does have some nice places. But in scale, scope and variety I don't think Dorset can match Devon. Isle of Purbeck is lovely. But less than half the size of Exmoor. Cranbourne Chase is also a scenic and pleasant area - but no nicer than the South Hams, with less nice villages and towns. Dancing Ledge and surrounding coast is up there with the best bits of English coastline - but easily matched by the south Devon coast. I've not been to Wareham Forest - but I can't believe for a minute that it can compete with Dartmoor which is almost 400 square miles and has examples of ancient cloud forest.



See, size doesnt matter to me


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 4, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Dorset is beautiful where ever you go
> And the rain in the summertime
> Makes the wurzel bush grow
> And it's pleasant to sit in the thunder and the hail
> ...



<salutes>


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

I find this emmet thing kind of rude.  I mean you're all quite happy to make your money out of tourists but then view them as tiresome idiots.  I've never liked that attitude.  

The south is stressful.  Northumberland and Scotland are my favourites


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2009)

Pieface said:


> *I find this emmet thing kind of rude.  I mean you're all quite happy to make your money out of tourists but then view them as tiresome idiots.  I've never liked that attitude. *
> 
> The south is stressful.  Northumberland and Scotland are my favourites



Me too.   Plus I didnt know about it until recently and was glad the urban has made me suspicious.  I quizzed a mate from there and googled etc....    Its the 'in crowd' mentality innit.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 4, 2009)

Dorset does refer to grockles a bit, but it's not as widespread as the emmet thing


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

It's understandable I suppose if you live there - these counties get so fucking BUSY


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

grockles! blaaady grockles


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I find this emmet thing kind of rude.  I mean you're all quite happy to make your money out of tourists but then view them as tiresome idiots.  I've never liked that attitude.
> 
> The south is stressful.  Northumberland and Scotland are my favourites



The emmet thing is Cornish really. They are hung up on the "come looke at our greate natione... fuck off and stop clogging up the roads... that'll be £46.50 please... english invaders.... build us a better road... damn westminster... can we have more money..etc".

I agree about the north and scotland. I think the actual landscape is far superior up there and the people friendlier. It's just so fucking cold!


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

plus it makes you all sound like you're in Harry Potter.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

I must confess, I know precisely fuckall about Cornwall.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Devon has filthy poisonous soil



How dayre ye speake of our fyne Devone red soile! 

(smotes)







(dabs proud tear)


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

Pieface said:


> plus it makes you all sound like you're in Harry Potter.



That's pure snagglecrump you cremity little flimnag!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 4, 2009)

The New Forest is the worst for that. Filled with arseholes uttering moans about grockles at every tiresome opportunity, despite the fact that most of them seem to have moved slightly out from the stockbroker suburban belt a whole year or two before. 

You can find the biggest concentration of wankers in the country around Salisbury imo. It's like a breeding ground of excellence for public schoolboys and unpleasant curtain twitchers.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

salisbury is full of very old people


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

The only time I have heard mention of grockles is on this board tbh. Never heard it in Devon.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

As with most things then 

THere's probably one old hermit in a cave in Devon somewhere who actually says it and the rest is on postcards tourists buy.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 4, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I must confess, I know precisely fuckall about Cornwall.



it's nice.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

do you think we should go camping there?


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 4, 2009)

could do. it's nice.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> do you think we should go camping there?



If you do go to this place:

Noongallas

It's top. Campfires allowed, friendly ex-festival folk owners.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 4, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> do you think we should go camping there?



an old friend of mine has just messaged me on facebook. After a very rock'n'roll lifestyle, she now manages a campsite down on the Lizard that sounds ace 

so i'm up for it


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

I think we definitely should.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> an old friend of mine has just messaged me on facebook. After a very rock'n'roll lifestyle, she now manages a campsite down on the Lizard that sounds ace
> 
> so i'm up for it



Because of your comments you are barred from Devon. Please seek alternative routes to Cornwall


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 4, 2009)

we shall reap what we sow on cornish soil


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

THis thread has become ironic.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 4, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Because of your comments you are barred from Devon. Please seek alternative routes to Cornwall



truck's amphibious. it can go around devon.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

cheers idaho, i like the bit about the people that own it being the ones getting noise complaints


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> an old friend of mine has just messaged me on facebook. After a very rock'n'roll lifestyle, she now manages a campsite down on the Lizard that sounds ace
> 
> so i'm up for it


 


Pieface said:


> I think we definitely should.


 


dodgepot said:


> we shall reap what we sow on cornish soil


 

sorted  we shall go and upset the cornish


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the sound of quarantine field


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> truck's amphibious. it can go around devon.



To be fair - with the weather we've had this summer it'd need to be amphibious to go _through_ Devon.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

Scotland got cut off from England the other day.  My mate had to get a taxi home with strangers


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 4, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Scotland got cut off from England the other day.  My mate had to get a taxi home with strangers



was this the 5 hour plus delays out of Kings X yesterday?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah.



> speaking of those miles just got train back from london. at berwick we stopped for a couple of hours due to flooding, were then told to go back down south because all routes to scotland flooded - rail and road - and ended up having to get a round the houses taxi to edinburgh with a posho choirboy and his mum and dad. not a good day. just home.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Scotland got cut off from England the other day.



Not a moment too soon. Just think of the lives that will have been saved by disrupting the flow of Scotch Pies for even a day or two.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

Spion said:


> ...whereas my abiding impression of Devon is of endless journeys on narrow lanes. Some beautiful places when you get to the end of them, it just seems to take ages to get there



I think that's just my driving/route-finding


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 4, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Not a moment too soon. Just think of the lives that will have been saved by disrupting the flow of Scotch Pies for even a day or two.



and stopping the buckfast going the other way

another of Devon's finest exports


----------



## Idaho (Sep 4, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> and stopping the buckfast going the other way
> 
> another of Devon's finest exports



And strangely unavailable in Devon off-licences...


----------



## rowan (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a week's camping booked on the Isle of Purbeck a few weeks ago.  I got there late Friday afternoon, spent the weekend at a pagan camp, went to Monkey World on Monday (where it rained all day) and woke up on Tuesday to thick fog.  

Seeing as I'd already seen the best of Dorset the day before, I cut my holiday short and came back home to a beautifully sunny Dartmoor on Tuesday morning, best place in the world


----------



## space-hopper (Jul 7, 2010)

Nah sorry rowan, yer wrong Dorset is indeed gods county and way more beautiful and peaceful than either devon or cornwall and as for Somerset well Tbh they don't even come close


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 12, 2010)

This is the best part of Dorset. . .


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2010)

That's the road that runs north of Lyme Regis. You go in and out of Devon twice when you drive along it.


----------



## rowan (Jul 13, 2010)

space-hopper said:


> Nah sorry rowan, yer wrong Dorset is indeed gods county and way more beautiful and peaceful than either devon or cornwall and as for Somerset well Tbh they don't even come close




You don't get much more peaceful than sitting up on Dartmoor, Exmoor or even Bodmin Moor with the only sound being the wind and birds and the occasional  bleating, mooing and neighing of the animals roaming free 

And the landscape is stunning!

Dorset is ok, nice for a weekend, and Somerset has Cheddar Gorge which is pretty cool, but Devon and Cornwall have everything


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 13, 2010)

rowan said:


> but Devon and Cornwall have everything



Including me


----------



## jusali (Jul 14, 2010)

rowan said:


> You don't get much more peaceful than sitting up on Dartmoor, Exmoor or even Bodmin Moor with the only sound being the wind and birds and the occasional  bleating, mooing and neighing of the animals roaming free
> 
> And the landscape is stunning!
> 
> Dorset is ok, nice for a weekend, and Somerset has Cheddar Gorge which is pretty cool, but Devon and Cornwall have everything



Dartmoor is in fact an environmental disaster area, Dartmoor is what happens when a 365 sq mile area of prime oak forest is chopped down .
Having said that and having grown up there I do love it!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 14, 2010)

jusali said:


> Dartmoor is in fact an environmental disaster area, Dartmoor is what happens when a 365 sq mile area of prime oak forest is chopped down .
> Having said that and having grown up there I do love it!



Tell me more (or moor). I am interested in Dartmoor deforestation.


----------



## jusali (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I guess since the bronze age we have been slowly deforesting the whole of the UK. What sets the moorlands aside is their altitude and more recently their conversion to national parks. Most of the rest of the UK isn't so protected and is farmland or built on or managed by private or public interests.
The moorland is grazed now by ponies sheep, cows and deer anything that dares grow higher than a foot or so will be eaten unless of course you are thorny or un pallatable like gorse, bracken heather. Over time the gorse, bracken heather granite and peat etc turn the ground acidic making it poor soil for the trees and therefore a bit of a wasteland. Wistmans wood is all that remains of the great Oak forests
The same happened on Easter Island one of our first environmental disasters.

http://www.zealmonline.co.uk/devondartmoor.html gives a nice insight into Dartmoor.


----------



## rowan (Jul 18, 2010)

jusali said:


> Wistmans wood is all that remains of the great Oak forests


 
Apparently there's 3 areas of the original woodland left, can't remember the names of the other 2 but will try and find them. Wistman's Wood is the most magical wood I've ever been to!  They've planted seeds from the wood on the other side of the river now so hopefully Wistmans's Wood will be expanding once again


----------



## rowan (Jul 18, 2010)

Found it 

Wistman's Wood, Black Tor Copse and Piles Copse:

http://www.field-studies-council.org/fieldstudies/documents/vol2.2_42.pdf


----------



## jusali (Jul 19, 2010)

rowan said:


> Wistman's Wood is the most magical wood I've ever been to!  They've planted seeds from the wood on the other side of the river now so hopefully Wistmans's Wood will be expanding once again



Yeah, it's the only place I've been where I would have fully expected a little person/fairy/elf/dwarf to appear before my eyes


----------



## rowan (Nov 4, 2010)

jusali said:


> Yeah, it's the only place I've been where I would have fully expected a little person/fairy/elf/dwarf to appear before my eyes


 

You mean you didn't see any?  You must've picked a bad day


----------

